# unknown info on crash



## stuart3009 (May 28, 2022)

hi 

im doing research for raf davidstow and came across this crash but i cant find nothing on google nor cwgc can anyone help me 

28th June 1944Beaufighter X/404 Squadron RCAF

F/O A.J. Keefe - Pilot
P/O B.G. Stead - Navigator


----------



## Geoffrey Sinclair (May 29, 2022)

Royal Canadian Air Force operations record books - Héritage Reel C-12269, images 591 and 603

Also Flying Officer E J KEEFE (J/14117), Royal Canadian Air Force) [Royal Air Force WW2 Details]

Everyone agrees on F/O E.J. Keefe, but disagreement on the navigator's full name and rank.

Beaufighter LZ179, Taken on Charge 6 August 1943, Category E 28 June 1944.


----------



## stuart3009 (May 29, 2022)

Geoffrey Sinclair said:


> Royal Canadian Air Force operations record books - Héritage Reel C-12269, images 591 and 603
> 
> Also Flying Officer E J KEEFE (J/14117), Royal Canadian Air Force) [Royal Air Force WW2 Details]
> 
> ...


many thanks


----------



## brewerjerry (May 29, 2022)

Hi
have you found this site, it maybe of interest with 404 Sqn at davidstowe moor
cheers J


" On 28 June, the squadron suffered a tragic loss with the death of F/O EJ Keefe, DFC and P/O BIG Steed. "Had another terrible happening this morning as Keefe and Steel (sic: Steed) were coming home off a sortie and over Launceston their kite went into a spin at about 4500 feet and crashed headlong to earth. "



cwwg 

Pilot Officer Beecham Isaac Gordon Steed | War Casualty Details J/85990 | CWGC











RCAF 404 Squadron







rcaf404squadron.art.blog


----------



## Trelig (May 30, 2022)

28/06/1944 0028hrs Bristol Beaufighter TF X LZ176 2-X of 404 RCAF Squadron based at RAF Davidstow Moor on return from a reconnaissance of French coast was diverted to Fairwood Common because of bad weather, crashed due to gyro failure at 0337 hours at Kennards House, Launceston, Cornwall. F/O Ernest J Keefe RCAF and P/O Beechan I G Steed RCAF both killed.


----------



## Trelig (May 30, 2022)

> WW2 plane crashes. | Launceston Then!


----------

